# Ok, why is my bike so heavy???



## the_don

I'm sure it's not all about the wheels I have on it, it could also be the digital bathroom scales not being very accurate (minus my weight from weight of me holding the bike), but I was thinking that my bike would be a lot lighter than I have currently measured.

The bike is a Klein Quantum Pro, 57cm with full Dura-Ace 7800 group set except for 105 SPD-SL pedals. Wheelset is Spinergy RevX and I have some lightweight tubes and Vittoria Rubino Pro tyres.

3T Arx Pro Stem and a 300g Deda Alu compact drops.

I measured it as 8.4kg (18.48lbs) that is with bottle cages and Polar CS500 computer. 

I'm sure that would be lighter than that!!:mad2: 

I have a set of RS80 C24 on the way, which will get the wheels down about 500g. But still, it'll be 7.9kg


----------



## config

That's about right. Today's technologies applied to carbon frames, components, wheels etc. have all evolved where if you bought the top-of-the-line components you'd get down to 6 Kg. My 2002 Alu/carbon Italian bike w/ upgraded (1280-gm) wheels is 8 Kg. My new aero carbon build w/ SRAM red is 6.6Kg.


----------



## the_don

The age arugument doesn't really apply for Kleins as the Klein Quantum Pro frame is about 1100grams and the fork is 400grams, sure you can get 300 gram forks now, but the Quantum Pro is still in the low end of the weights even nowadays.

Plus this one was built up with weight weenie parts and is 5.7kg.

Oh, it looks like the owner has got it down to 5.3kg now!





klein.quantum 2012 movie - YouTube

I guess my question really is more about the group set, is this weight really what to expect from Dura Ace 7800? Or should I 'invest' in a proper set of scales.


----------



## the_don

hummm. I reweighed it and the scales are saying 7.8kg...

I think I need to get some proper scales!


----------



## config

Now that's one hot... ... wait a minute, was there a bike somewhere in there?


----------



## davelikestoplay

config said:


> Now that's one hot... ... wait a minute, was there a bike somewhere in there?


lol...taking bike pr0n to new levels.


----------



## 1spd

Well a comparison of your bike against the ultimate WW build shows that there is alot of room to make changes. Not that DA is bad or heavy mind you. But to really drop the weight you have to look at every single part, weigh what you have and then search out what else is out there. It sounds stupid to alot of us to think about shaving 10 grams on a top cap but that is what it takes as all those little parts add up. This guy did his home work and spent a fortune doing it. Note that he went lighter by swapping out the Campy for Sram Red. Having had both, I still prefer the Campy though the ergonomics is great on both.

To make matters worse, he could still shed some weight off this bike! Pull the spacers under the stem and move to the super light full carbon stem (can't remember if it was Extralights or not) and maybe even a Schmolke handlebar (can't remember if that was lighter or not). Just sickening really! Beautiful bike he put together!

Be happy have you now have a somewhat rare frame/fork. The Kleins really were ahead of their time imo and I wish I had never gotten rid of my Quantum


----------



## the_don

I ordered some digital luggage/fishing scales, do will find out next week the actual weight. 

I know Dura Ace parts aren't the lightest, but when I measured 8.4kg, I was sure it would have added up lighter and thought to ask if that weight seemed accurate to people.


----------



## Camilo

the_don said:


> I'm sure it's not all about the wheels I have on it, it could also be the digital bathroom scales not being very accurate (minus my weight from weight of me holding the bike), but I was thinking that my bike would be a lot lighter than I have currently measured.
> 
> The bike is a Klein Quantum Pro, 57cm with full Dura-Ace 7800 group set except for 105 SPD-SL pedals. Wheelset is Spinergy RevX and I have some lightweight tubes and Vittoria Rubino Pro tyres.
> 
> 3T Arx Pro Stem and a 300g Deda Alu compact drops.
> 
> I measured it as 8.4kg (18.48lbs) that is with bottle cages and Polar CS500 computer.
> 
> I'm sure that would be lighter than that!!:mad2:
> 
> I have a set of RS80 C24 on the way, which will get the wheels down about 500g. But still, it'll be 7.9kg


List all the parts (all of them) with their actual weights and somebody can tell you what parts are heavy.

If you can't do that, list all the parts and go to the weightweenies site and check the old listings (separate tab) or the new listings (within the forums, you have to sign in to see it). Then add up those totals and see if anything strikes you.

Commonly, to get a 14-16 lb. bike you need fairly light components all around, including the frame, wheels, tires, tubes, pedals, stem fork, handlebars, etc. I don't know anything about your bike except the handlebars you listed are quite "heavy" in weight weenie terms as are the pedals. Just between the two of those items, I'll bet you could save 1/2 pound with higher end stuff. And that goes for nearly everything else I've listed above.

Also, if your bare frame is not close to 1 kg and the fork close to 350g and the wheels close to 1400-1500 grams max, you'll be hard pressed to get down to the 14-16 lb range, based on my own experience.


----------



## the_don

Camilo said:


> List all the parts (all of them) with their actual weights and somebody can tell you what parts are heavy.
> 
> If you can't do that, list all the parts and go to the weightweenies site and check the old listings (separate tab) or the new listings (within the forums, you have to sign in to see it). Then add up those totals and see if anything strikes you.
> 
> Commonly, to get a 14-16 lb. bike you need fairly light components all around, including the frame, wheels, tires, tubes, pedals, stem fork, handlebars, etc. I don't know anything about your bike except the handlebars you listed are quite "heavy" in weight weenie terms as are the pedals. Just between the two of those items, I'll bet you could save 1/2 pound with higher end stuff. And that goes for nearly everything else I've listed above.
> 
> Also, if your bare frame is not close to 1 kg and the fork close to 350g and the wheels close to 1400-1500 grams max, you'll be hard pressed to get down to the 14-16 lb range, based on my own experience.



Thanks, I will wait for the scales to arrive so I can actually have an accurate measurement.

I think the only places I would really be able to loose weight are the bars and the pedals. My stem is as light as I need it and the seat post is a thomson Elite and saddle is a Toupe Team. They are not heavy parts, but not weenie parts.


----------



## the_don

New digital scales in hand! 
New RS80 C24 wheelset mounted!
Total weight with cages and computer?

Drum roll please ?!?! 7.8kg!

I have an answer, I guess if I wasted money I could buy light pedals, saddle and bars, but I shan't nor won't. Truth be told, my bike rode beautifully and fast with Aksiums, and later the Rev X, and tomorrow I shall try it with the C24's. 

it still seems like it should weight
Less, being full Dura Ace, but oh we'll, it is what it is, and it doth ride beautifully


----------



## Camilo

the_don said:


> New digital scales in hand!
> New RS80 C24 wheelset mounted!
> Total weight with cages and computer?
> 
> Drum roll please ?!?! 7.8kg!
> 
> I have an answer, I guess if I wasted money I could buy light pedals, saddle and bars, but I shan't nor won't. Truth be told, my bike rode beautifully and fast with Aksiums, and later the Rev X, and tomorrow I shall try it with the C24's.
> 
> it still seems like it should weight
> Less, being full Dura Ace, but oh we'll, it is what it is, and it doth ride beautifully


But you still haven't said what the other major stuff weighs. If you don't have a pretty light frame and fork and wheels and tires and stem and seat post and handlebars and saddle, the Dura Ace don't mean squat.


----------



## Bill Bikie

*Looks pretyt good to me*

I recently sold an original Klein Quantum (Gary Klein before Trek). Mine had 8 speed Campy DT shifters and 20+ year old Mavic rims, and maybe a pound heavier than your Klein. 

I loved the Klein and I didn't obsess over the weight. It was what it was, an agile and aggressive frame, and beautiful balanced. The Klein is bullit proof. I love my Pino Quatro, but I still feel uneasy about a thin shelled carbon bike under me. I felt secure on the Klein.

Ride your Klein. YOU can get stronger and leaner. The Klein is what it is...great!


----------

